# Pre heresy dark angels wip updated 04/12/15



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so like many people ive jumped on the band wagon lol , but unlike many people ive choosen a less established legion( rules wise) in dark angels .

so what I have

15 tactical marines - sarg combi weapon
15 tactical marines - sarg combi weapon
5 terminatos 
contemptor

2 calth characters
and 2 charaters from FW - SIGNAL AND CHAMPION PACK

heres my first squad and I quite like how they turned out.
ive not put squad markings on yet as I cant find a good guide to pre heresy markings and ive also got sargs right pad to do in his heraldry of caliban








View attachment 959971210


View attachment 959971218


















all comments welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

nice work so far mate, havnt seen much pre heresy dark angles yet  looking forward to see more


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice, me likey, your basing and weathering are very good, and the overall look is not too black if that makes sense, have a cookie


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work mate. 

Good to finally see the "Furst Layjun"* getting some 30k loving on here 





*I used to know a brummie lad that played DA, and I've never been able to shake the image of the DA all being from Birmingham..... :laugh:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the replys , im currently in the process of with all 4 characters , the contemptor and 5 terminators, I really like the off black scheme ive got going on with these guys ,and i feel it really suits the dark angels.

im keeping these tacticals very plain as I can imagine as there was so many back then that would have been how they were.

im planning on another calth box set, 
my plan is to up the 2x 15 man tactical to 20 men then buy the forge world upgrade kits( torso, head , pad) and make 2 x 10 vet squads , which will give me a solid base army for when the dark angels get specialist units, 

more pics to follow in a few days 
cheers all


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so picture time, hopefully they come out ok had to send via my pc as my phone wouldn't upload them.














































































































































ok so you can see lots of pics, ive still to put some text on front of contemptor and also heraldy on terminator character, ive ahd a go with some heraldy on the champion as you can see.

first pic of the dread can be clicked on for a more up close look at the tabard script


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I really like the dirty/dusty look you got going on those minis. Also black looks cool not flat and not gray - good job!

Siskin


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The cloak on the preator looks fab, very nice work, coming along nicely


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks awesome, can't wait to see more Heresy Dark Angels.


----------

